
Messenger Rooms and More Ways to Connect When You’re Apart - cloakedarbiter
https://about.fb.com/news/2020/04/introducing-messenger-rooms/
======
ruffrey
The privacy and security infographic doesn’t address what Facebook does with
the video.

------
crakenzak
Finally some reputable competition for Zoom. Will definitely be using these to
host my weekly book club discussion meetings once it launches.

If only it was end to end encrypted...

~~~
avs733
BlueJeans has an end to end encryption...and if your concern is end to end
encryption, on what planet are you interested in a facebook product?

Or is this Poe's law and I'm tired.

~~~
hatenberg
Because WhatsApp is not end to end encrypted. /s

------
igetspam
Warning: Facebook

(Had it said that in the title of the post, I'd have skipped this story.)

~~~
balladeer
HN does show base url fb.com in the title.

~~~
igetspam
Doesn't come through in my RSS reader, unfortunately.

------
untog
> invite anyone to join your video call, even if they don’t have a Facebook
> account

Aww, they’re finally getting it. But too late, I assume they’re going to use
some kind of cookie/IP matching to determine any and all Facebook accounts of
someone that joins one of these rooms.

It’s really annoying, the Facebook Portal device looks genuinely great and
something I’d love to use, especially in this quarantine. But I just don’t
trust Facebook.

~~~
netsharc
FB already has shadow profiles, because its Like/Share buttons on sites can
track people across the web, I wonder if knowing the person's face/voice is
useful.

They probably already know if a shadow user is most likely a teenage male
(visits gaming sites) or middle-aged lady (hmm, what sites do they visit?). I
guess using facial/voice profiling would be a way to confirm the profile.

